# Mudgee Spring Ale Hops?



## Brend0 (8/11/10)

I tried the Mudgee Spring Ale last night and I am trying to figure out what hops they use to get such a fruity citrus flavor?

I had a bit of a loook on the net and found somewhere that says they use a late addition of Saaz hops but I have a feeling it is something else?

anyone have any idea?

Cheers in advance.


----------



## geoffi (8/11/10)

Haven't tried it, but it's billed as an American pale ale, so you'd probably be looking at American-style hops: Cascade, Centennial, Amarillo etc.


----------



## .DJ. (8/11/10)

Galaxy, Simcoe?


----------



## Pennywise (8/11/10)

Apparently they use Saaz late. Never had the beer myself so....


----------



## DJR (8/11/10)

I'd ring 'em 02 6372 6726

If they give you anything let us know


----------



## bricho (8/11/10)

I was there a little while ago and talked to the owner about the beers, if i can remember correctly... I think that one might have been Pride of Ringwood for bittering, then cascade and hallertauer, thought it was bit of a odd mix for a American styled pale.

I believe their Pale might have been the beer with the Saaz, as it came across more like a pilsner then pale, all in all pretty good beers and cool place to stop in, i do every time im going through those parts.


----------



## petesbrew (8/11/10)

I was only there on the weekend. Would've loved to try a few tasters but my 22 month old son decided it was the right place for the "terrible twos" to kick in.
Very Nice place there, but concrete floors & high ceilings provided the perfect acoustics for a screaming toddler. <_< 
Grabbed a mix sixpack and we got the f#k out. Looking forward to trying them all.


----------

